# hunting before a big winter storm front



## riverbottomhunter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am guessing predators feed/hunt hard before a big winter storm just like other animals. Is that true?

Sounds like we are gonna get hit hard again her in missouri mon-wen this week. Thinking hard about getting out in the morning and trying some calling.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Go get em. Im goin to be out!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck...kind of hard to kill them sitting at home thinking about it !

We had a nice snow last night, it was on a warming trend today high of 30 and everything was active. Back to near 0 Monday.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Luck RBH, let us know how you did with pics.


----------

